# [Brazilian NR] Gabriel Dechichi 3x3 Multi-Blindfolded 15/15 - 47:41.00



## Gabriel Dechichi (Jul 7, 2015)

Times 12x, so nobody sees how slow I was turning 






Much more than that is definally possible with littlle practice. I'll look into making at least 1 mbld attempt everyday before Worlds...


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice!

But you should try more cubes next time... You had more than 10 minutes left


----------



## APdRF (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow 15/15 in 47 minutes it's pretty amazing, good job! 20 next time?


----------



## Berd (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice time, and reaction! The Brazilian NR is going up and up!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow I still remember seeing you do a 3/3 MBLD on Discovery Channel. You have come a long way.


----------

